# mastigion fascinator...



## biothanasis (May 10, 2011)

Hello all,

Is this a spike emerging or a new pseudobulb? Does anyone grow it?? Any suggestions? I am not good with bulbos, I have killed some in the past and I am trying to adjust my conditions to what I think they need... sorry for the blury photo...


----------



## Marc (May 10, 2011)

The segmented nature of this new "growth" makes me think that it is a spike.

But I'm not an expert either.


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2011)

Hmm....I understand what you are saying that is why I asked, as I had only new pseudobulbs with my bulbos so far... Ithink time will tell...So all I can do is wait to see..hehe


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

This is new growth. Spike stems are thin and unsheathed in this species. The pseudo bulbs are very angular and the flower spikes usually come up through the groves in the bulbs while the new growth comes out at the base of the bulbs.

Mine just got into a new growth phase starting a few weeks ago. It may start blooming as the new growths mature, but a good thing about bulbos is that they will rebloom from old growths. So while you are watching the new growth for buds, spikes can shoot out from an old growth.


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2011)

Oh, thank you very much Rick for your statement!!! It is very helpful...!!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2011)

I think the photo is fine.


----------



## Shiva (May 10, 2011)

Interesting growth habit.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

Marc said:


> The segmented nature of this new "growth" makes me think that it is a spike.
> 
> But I'm not an expert either.



With the Mastigions, look for a whip or thread like projection coming out from a grove (often through old sheaths) on the pseduobulbs. This is actually the beginning of the long sepals that these flowers have. They come out "tail first". Then you'll see the rest of the bud, followed by the stem of the spike over a few days.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 10, 2011)

Interesting! I would have thought from the picture that it was a spike. Learn something new every day!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

Here's a pic showing new growth next to an old spike. There was a little remnant of sheath around the pseudo that I removed to show the stem in the groove of the bulb.


----------



## JeanLux (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for that pic Rick, I would have guessed for a spike too  !!
Keep us updated please Thanasis!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (May 11, 2011)

Yes it is new growth. Most bulbo new growths appear rather flattened with many bracts on the rhizomes. Spikes on fascinator come out as long thin 'bird-head'-like structures (or whip-like) as Rick mentioned..


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2011)

OK!!! Thank you all for the tips. Let's hope I see a spike soon too... hehe


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> OK!!! Thank you all for the tips. Let's hope I see a spike soon too... hehe



I hope I see spikes on mine too! These are very cool flowers.


----------

